# TREO 600



## Smitty (Sep 4, 2004)

I just got one and the thing ROCKS!

I've hated having a "required" smell phone for work, when all it did was bother me, or I called my wife on the way home to ask what was for dinner or what she needed.

Pert useless expense IMHO, but this thing's pretty cool!

$50/month = 700 minutes "business time", unlimited long distance, night & weekends & unlimited Internet.  It's a lot less than the piece of crap I had before that cost 2x as much, and does so much more.

It's pretty cool and, as much as I hate to say it, I recommend it to anyone (that is if you can figure out how to use a Palm Pilot   ).

Smitty

P.S. I can't figure out how to turn it off.  Any ideas?

EDIT: Happy Memorial Day Weekend to everyone!  Stay safe!


----------



## -sam (Sep 7, 2004)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> I just got one and the thing ROCKS!
> 
> It's pretty cool and, as much as I hate to say it, I recommend it to anyone (that is if you can figure out how to use a Palm Pilot   ).



And now would be the time to buy a Treo 600 since Palm just introduced the Treo 650.  All the goodness of the 600 but moreso.  

Personally I'm quite happy with my Tungsten|C, does everything the Treo can with the exception of the cellphone part, but that's what my z600 is for. 




			
				pennysaver said:
			
		

> EDIT: Happy Memorial Day Weekend to everyone!  Stay safe!



Timewarp?  

-sam


----------

